# Hole size Mason Jar Feeder



## argos59 (Jun 13, 2011)

Very new to Beekeeping, This will be my first winter and I would like to use a Mason jar to feed sugar syrup. I would like to know the size of the holes on the lid and how many holes should I make. Thanks in advance to all !!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

4 to 8 holes very small with a frame nail or the smallest drill bit you can get


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

I used to take a wood stapler and just punch 25 staples in a lid... the pull them out... worked real well. Getting kinda cool in NY for feedin syrup isn't it... course maybe you are talking about next spring.


----------



## S.M.N.Bee (Aug 9, 2011)

I use the tip of a dry wall screw to punch six holes in the lid.


----------



## argos59 (Jun 13, 2011)

It has been about 60F during the day is that too cold ?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

If the temp of the syrup can get to 50F they most likely will take it. Sorta depends on how cold the nights get. No harm in trying....


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I have all different sizes of holes in many jar feeders, any size will work - within reason - if you keep it covered so that dirrect sunlight isn't on the jar. Otherwise the syrup will heat up, expand, and leak out into the hive. If you want to feed slow punch few holes if you want lots of bees to eat all at once punch all over the lid.

A push pin makes nice neat holes, but the corner of your hive tool works fine too.


----------



## tom28734 (Dec 27, 2007)

S.M.N.Bee said:


> I use the tip of a dry wall screw to punch six holes in the lid.


Same here, but I make a dozen or so - small holes. Some colonies propolyze the holes, so check the holes after they empty the jar.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

I tap the lid with a corner of sharp hive tool when it is on the jar full of syrup works just as good 
and is less time consuming as all the drilled/punched holes that I use to make.


----------



## Michael Johnston (Nov 25, 2007)

The size of the hole to drill with a drill bit is 3/32 of an inch - one less 32nd of an inch than 1/8 of an inch. Four holes will work or more if you want to speed up the rate of consumption. I use plastic lids because I have an unproven idea that metal might be too cold since metal is a better conductor of heat. Lids for 5 lb jars work on regular mason jars.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

argos59 said:


> ... I would like to know the size of the holes on the lid and how many holes should I make...


I have a couple of lids with 30 something holes drilled with a 1/8inch bit and I have some with a like number of much smaller holes pierced by the point of a small finishing nail. All of them work about the same. Just don't damage the rubber or plastic sealing ring on the inside of the jar lid where it meets the jar lip.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a few that came with boardman feeders. The rest I've made with frame nails.


----------

